# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Area Defense Anti-Munitions (ADAM), prototype laser weapon system, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin

Area Defense Anti-Munitions on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

ADAM High Energy Laser Counter-Rocket Demonstration 

 Published on Dec 18, 2012




> The Lockheed Martin Area Defense Anti-munitions (ADAM) prototype laser weapon system successfully destroys a rocket target flying on a wire at a range of 1.6 kilometers on Dec. 10, 2012, replicating similar demonstrations conducted earlier this year. Acquisition, tracking and destruction of the target took approximately three seconds

----------


## Airicist

ADAM High Energy Laser Disables Small Boat Target 

 Published on May 7, 2014




> The Lockheed Martin Area Defense Anti-munitions (ADAM) prototype laser weapon system successfully disables a military-grade small boat target off the California coast at a range of approximately 1.6 kilometers. Lockheed Martin previously demonstrated the system's capabilities in countering small-caliber rocket targets and an unmanned aerial system target.

----------


## Airicist

Laser Weapon Systems Capabilities for Air, Land and Sea Platforms

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> Specializing in high energy laser weapon systems, Lockheed Martin has a broad range of expertise and experience with advanced beam control, fiber-based spectral beam combining, specialized sensors, and system integration.

----------

